# How could i cover a gazebo frame and attach black plastic to it?



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

This is the gazebo frame I'm using for my clown room. I wanna cover it with black plastic but have no clue what the best way to do that would be? Any advice from some haunt veterans would be appreciated. Here's the frame.


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

is the frame metal or PVC?
and do you already have the black plastic? if so, what kind are you using?

my gut would be to use pvc glue or contractor adhesive to glue it in place.. but it depends on the details


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

It's metal and I just bought the black plastic at Walmart in a $10 roll


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

hm. yeah metal means the pvc glue wont work on it.. and contractors adhesive will get pricey too. but it would work.

that said, your best bet might actually be to wrap the plastic around the metal poles and attach it to itself with adhesive.. this would have the added benefit of being able to slide off the poles after halloween so you can take it apart for storage.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Maybe wrap it around like u said and use zip ties since I can't use staple gun? And what type of adhesive if I go that route? Gotta factor in wind. I can stake it down with tent stakes also i have the original tent that goes on the frame but I wanted it to be black so I can add stuff to it.


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

if you use zip ties, the holes wil tear the plastic when the wind blows. basically no holes are allowed if you want it to stay up for any length of time.

i've never used that particular plastic - so i'm not sure what the best adhesive might be. hopefully someone else can chime in with input on that.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I was thinking along the same lines as SS....if you can wrap it around the pole then glue it to itself in sections...4 sections then one for a doorway...Or maybe something as simple as Velcro on the poles and the other side stuck to the plastic...makes tear down a bit easier


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hmmm I wonder if spray elmers glue would work or maybe something a bit stronger


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

i think something stronger will be needed.. you can peel elmers off of just about anything plastic.. anything washable will come right off.
I know there's a spray adhesive that ppl use to reattach the fabric liners to the roof of your car. thats the first thing i thought of.. I like the velcro idea, but again, you gotta find adhesive for it if it's not peel and stick 
gorilla glue might work, but thats a LOT of gorilla glue.
same w/ superglue.. it could end up costing a fortune.
i wonder if spray foam (great stuff) would work as an adhesive.. it did a pretty good job of sticking to my plastic bag pumpkins. it's not cheap either, but a few cans would go a long way.

unfortunately, this might be a trial and error issue..


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Very true . Thank you guys for your input.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi EverydayisHalloween311 , 

Grommets would be the best solution , then you can re-use the plastic again next year .They sell grommet kits at the dollar store , pick up some cable ties also and you should be ready to go .


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Yea! That would be a good idea. I could probably use that with zip ties i imagine. Unless the wind would rip that out too? But that might be the best bet. thank you


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

How about using black duct tape to hold it in place?
You can drape the plastic as desired, then use the duct tape on the interior to hold it in place. You can also use the duct tape to seal up any unwanted seams, holes, tears, etc.
If you do go with zip ties, might I suggest using the duct tape too?
The duct tape will be stronger than the plastic sheet, and less likely to tear or distort, so if you put a patch on the plastic where you are going to poke the wire tie/zip tie through, it will give you a much sturdier hold.
Just thoughts from the cheap seats.


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

fontgeek said:


> How about using black duct tape to hold it in place?
> You can drape the plastic as desired, then use the duct tape on the interior to hold it in place. You can also use the duct tape to seal up any unwanted seams, holes, tears, etc.
> If you do go with zip ties, might I suggest using the duct tape too?
> The duct tape will be stronger than the plastic sheet, and less likely to tear or distort, so if you put a patch on the plastic where you are going to poke the wire tie/zip tie through, it will give you a much sturdier hold.
> Just thoughts from the cheap seats.


THIS!!
i'm kicking myself for not thinking of duct tape. cheap and sturdy, and won't rip the plastic.
the grommets might work too, but i'd be careful of ripping the plastic - that stuff is thin.


----------



## jakeryan9 (Sep 24, 2012)

How wide/long is your plastic? For our haunt we use Gorilla Tape and wrap the plastic it around itself on the poles. For the top, you could cut out triangles and leave a couple inches on each side to tape them down.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Man you guy's are haunt scientists haha. The duct tape and zip tie idea/combo is much cheaper and i think a very good idea!! Jakeryan9 also a good idea and i might use a combo of both. Awesome you guys! Just another reason why the hauntforum is the BEST forum! High 5 fontgeek!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Clamps...those big metal ones, like giant clothes pins. ..AND duct tape.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Clamps would be nice but as close to Halloween as it is my budget is damn near gone. I'm talking i cannot even spend 20 dollars more on this this year lol. So duct tape and zip ties = about 10, i'm good! HAHA


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

You might have good luck with double-sided tape, the sort that's used for putting up plastic window insulation. I use those window insulation kits every winter and the tape adheres to the plastic almost TOO well. If the two touch, even accidentally, they cling together like gangbusters.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

carpet adhesive may work? and I guess it will depend on if you want to get the plastic off too without leaving all the residue on the poles.
using zip ties will just give it a way to rip when the wind blows i think.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

silentskream said:


> if you use zip ties, the holes wil tear the plastic when the wind blows. basically no holes are allowed if you want it to stay up for any length of time.
> 
> i've never used that particular plastic - so i'm not sure what the best adhesive might be. hopefully someone else can chime in with input on that.


What if you lay down a strip of black duct tape (maybe on both sides) at the desired attachment points, then put the zip tie through it. It might reinforce the ziptied spot.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

I dont know if your gazebo came with the canvas walls like mine did, but on mine the canvas hangs with hangers like shower curtin rings.. If yours is the same you could use the canvas and put tape on the plastic where the rings go in the canvas and hang both the canvas and plastic together at each hole...maybe this would help make the walls stronger when the wind blows also.


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

I agree with duct tape. First thing I thought of.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Jul 12, 2009)

Duct tape. The other ideas are great in theory but no one wants to spend three hours trying to make a wall.

Too late now but you should have bought colored rolls of plastic table cloth. You could have used red and white or yellow and made it look like a real circus tent.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

That plastic table cloth stuff is pretty thin...I wrestle with it every year & curse that it isn't heavier.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Screaming Demons said:


> Duct tape. The other ideas are great in theory but no one wants to spend three hours trying to make a wall.
> 
> Too late now but you should have bought colored rolls of plastic table cloth. You could have used red and white or yellow and made it look like a real circus tent.


You kind of missed the point or the original statement, he WANTS black plastic for the covering, as Debbie pointed out the plastic table cloth rolls are extremely thin material, and they would allow light from the exterior to come through.

The three hours for doing the duct tape? I doubt it will take that long, and shy of a faster, more secure setup for low dollars, it's about the best bet he or she has.


----------

